# Burke 2/26



## rocojerry (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow.  Lot of Burke reports--  they deserve the publicity, get up there.

My second day ever at burke--  14" snow and ChaDs Ride and Ski courtesy discount.

While the temptation was strong to head further north to Jay or Stowe, I had commitments Saturday that prevented the distance.

Burke was in great shape, I thought from the storm they may have started off with a heavy/wet snow -- but no, Burke was far enough north to receive all pow in my experience--  this was great in places with substancial base, but also made the few windblown sections I encountered on Upper Dougs and Lower Fox's Folly challenging.

The new lift rides nice, felt like sitting in a new car, even had that shmell.  Padded seats, speed, and an entertaining rugged run below it (which needs one more dump to be fully covered).

We got in some glades! wahooo!!  Caveman, Marshland, and Birches all rode/ski'd fantastic.  Some windy trail action on carriage, and powderhorn -- dipper doodle had some nice soft bumps.  Lower Dougs had great snow --  Big Dipper and Warrens were great fast cruiser/groomers.   The Gap also had a special place in my heart on sunday -- nice snowy soft small bumps--

Thinking about next time riding at Burke, I may bring along my ski pole for some traversals--  great to go with friends that are skiers willing to occasionaly lend a propel or pole.



rocojerry said:


> Burke 2/26: Caveman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2012)

That last picture of the valley popping through the trees is a beauty.  Which glade is that?


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 28, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> That last picture of the valley popping through the trees is a beauty.  Which glade is that?



Those last two were about 1/3 into Birches.


----------



## vdubbin (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like some great trees! Nice to get into the woods.


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 28, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> Those last two were about 1/3 into Birches.



Burke is awesome fun. Great vibe.


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

*I Missed out!*

We had a trip planned to Burke last weekend with the Juwa fam, and had to cancel last second...

Jerry I'm Jelly! Looks amazing!


----------



## Jon (Dec 26, 2012)

This looks awesome.  Bram was just talking about this place.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 26, 2012)

Glades look sweet. I haven't been to Burke since they cut all the new woods. Saving it for another couple feet of snow so I can spend the whole day in the woods better.

Just noticed this is from last season. (edit)


----------

